# Blocking in back stance



## 40th Alabama (Sep 25, 2017)

For TKD when performing in back stance, is there a rule of thumb for what to do with the back hand while blocking with the front hand.  Is it a chigi vs. makki thing? Sometimes the back hand is closed and at the hip while other times the back hand is open and in front of the solar plexus.  I am unaware of ever being taught a rule other than how it is performed in a particular form.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 25, 2017)

40th Alabama said:


> For TKD when performing in back stance, is there a rule of thumb for what to do with the back hand while blocking with the front hand.  Is it a chigi vs. makki thing? Sometimes the back hand is closed and at the hip while other times the back hand is open and in front of the solar plexus.  I am unaware of ever being taught a rule other than how it is performed in a particular form.  Thanks for your help.



The only time there is a rule is when you're performing a specific poomsae.


----------

